
Building documentation mindshare in a company - kevinphy
http://www.writethedocs.org/guide/writing/mindshare/
======
forsaken
Guessing someone edited the title. It’s taking about documentation, and should
say "Building documentation mindshare in a company".

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we just added the missing “documentation”.

------
deedubaya
wtf is a mindshare

